# Recipes using Goat milk : Ice Cream/Cheese Cake



## Sondra

From: Goats Produce Too

CHOCOLATE ICE CREAM
2 C whole goat milk 1tsp vanilla
1 1/2 C sugar 2 C goat cream
1/2 C cocoa
Combine goat milk, sugar, cocoa , vanilla in blender. Blend until smoothe; stir in the cream. Freeze 

VANILLA ICE CREAM
2 C goat milk 1sp vanilla
2 C goat cream
1 C sugar
Combine all ingredients in ice cream canister Stir thoruughly to dissolve the sugar. Freeze

you can add crshed fresh or frozen strawbrries or other fruit 


CUSTARD ICE CREAM
(I use this one) from my moms old cook book "Household Searchlight " tho I don't use the cream I use all goats milk


2 eggs 1 tsp vanilla
2 C scalded milk 1/8 tsp salt
6 TBL sugar 1 1/2 C cream evaporated milk can be used. 
Beat eggs until well blended. Add sugar and salt mix well, add milk slowly, stirring constantly. Cook over hot water until mixture coats a spoon. Remove from fire at once. Chill now after it is chilled I add and fruits or 1/2 cup grapenuts and vanilla put in my container and cream or milk to fill freeze serves 8


----------



## Sondra

*Cheese Cake*

Thanks to Bernice

CHEESE CAKE
This is my all time favorite cheesecake. I made it for Halloween and Thanksgiving last year. 
It's supposed to be similiar to the Cheesecake Factory kind.

Enjoy!

1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs 
5 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 cup sugar, plus 
1 tablespoon sugar 
3 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
3 eggs 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon allspice 
whipped cream 
Directions
1Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
2Make the crust by combining the graham cracker crumbs with the melted butter and 1 T sugar in a medium bowl. 
3Stir well enough to coat all of the crumbs with the butter, but not so much as to turn the mixture into paste. 
4Keep it crumbly. 
5Put foil partway up the outside part of an 8-inch springform pan. 
6Press the crumbs onto the bottom and about two-thirds of the way up the sides of the springform pan. 
7You don't want the crust to form all of the way up the back of each slice of cheesecake. 
8Bake the crust for 5 minutes, then set aside until you are ready to fill it. 
9In a large mixing bowl combine the cream cheese, 1 C sugar, and vanilla. 
10Mix with an electric mixer until smooth. 
11Add the pumpkin, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice and continue beating until smooth and creamy. 
12Pour the filling into the pan. 
13Bake for 60-70 minutes. 
14The top will turn a bit darker at this point. 
15Remove from the oven and allow the cheesecake to cool. 
16When the cheesecake has come to room temperature, put it into the refrigerator. 
17When the cheesecake has chilled, remove the pan sides and cut the cake into 8 equal pieces. 
18Serve with a generous portion of whipped cream on top.


----------



## mamatomany

Veggie Pizza

2 - pks cresent rolls
mixed veggies
1 c. chevre
1/2 c. mayo
1 pkg. buttermilk ranch dressing (envelope)

Bake the cresent rolls on a cookie sheet sprayed with Pam for whatever time it says - I think like 12 min. at 375. Chop up a bunch of veggies (I put them in the processor and pulse cuz' I have little ones that can't chew big pieces of veggies) Mix the chevre mayo and envelope dressing.

Once the rolls are cooled. Separate like little pizza slices. Smear some mixture and then sprinkle on the veggies. YUMMY. Thought I would share what we had for dinner tonite  Great way to get the kids to eat raw veggies.


----------



## homeacremom

Cajeta Caramel Corn

6 qts of popped popcorn
1 cup cajeta

Toss and bake at 250* for an hour stirring occasionally. Cool and put into cover container and make it last as long as possible.


----------



## Sondra

*Cheese Balls*

Irish Cream Sweet Cheese

1lb chevre
1lb medium cheddar
2 tsp. Vanilla
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 Tbsp Cocoa
1/2 cup Irish Cream liquer

Blend all together and form into cheese balls, serve on Nilla crackers. TO DIE FOR!

Tam

Spiced Rum Balls:

1 lb chevre
1 lb shredded sharp cheddar
1/2 cup Brown Sugar
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp Vanilla
1/2 cup spiced rum

Very delicious
Caprine Beings Tam


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

*Ricotta Pancakes*

1/2 C whole wheat flour (can also use rolled oats)
1 C Ricotta
4 eggs
1/3 C milk
1/2 t. vanilla
1 T wheat germ (optional)

Combine all ingredients except milk in blender and process until smooth. Add milk and process to complete batter. Cook on lightly greased skillet at medium-high heat until browned on each side. Serve hot with fresh fruit, jam, hot applesauce, or butter and cinnamon-sugar.

Yields 25 3-inch pancakes, each with about 35 calories.

We had these for breakfast this morning. David, the boys, and I *love* them. Shiphrah isn't so certain.


----------



## swgoats

Vanilla Ice Milk

1 quart goat milk
1 egg
1 c sugar
generous tsp vanilla

Combine egg, sugar, and vanilla, then whisk into the milk. Freeze in ice cream maker.

Variations:
Chocolate (or "Frosty") Ice Milk

1 quart goat milk
1 egg
1/2 c sugar
1/2 cup chocolate milk mix (Ovaltine gives you a product very much like a Wendy's Frosty)

Peppermint
1 quart goat milk
1 egg
1 c sugar
1/2 tsp peppermint extract
Crushed soft peppermint candies

Ice milk is a wonderful way to use goat milk, as there is no need for additional cream. It is lower in calories, but you'll probably eat have the batch in a setting.  Unlike alot of homemade ice creams, this actually does pretty well saved in the freezer. Store it in the door, and it will not get too hard to dip.


1 quart goat milk


----------

